# Mixing Clear and Opaque M&P



## Piedpipurr (Dec 19, 2008)

What look will I get if I mix the two together?

Thanks!


----------



## topcat (Dec 19, 2008)

Hey Piedpipurr,  I haven't done that yet, however I have used both and I would imagine that, as long as you are not adding anything else to the mix to change the effect, you would end up with a more opaque look.  It depends on how much of each you plan on adding.  If you add equal amounts of each = opaque.  The more clear you add the more transulcent it will be. 

Tanya


----------



## ChrissyB (Dec 19, 2008)

Makes sense to me.
Tanya where do you buy your MP base from?


----------



## Deda (Dec 19, 2008)

You get a milky soap when you mix them.  It's particularly handy when you want to achieve a darker color, like a red without having a totally clear soap.  A little white to some red clear lets you keep _some_ of the red, not turning it pink.


----------

